# Wrestlemania Predictions



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Some of these are wild guesses

WWE Universal Championship
Roman Reigns (c) vs Drew McIntyre

WWE Raw Women's Championship
Becky Lynch (c) vs Rhea Ripley vs Alexis Bliss

Smackdown Women's Championship
Sasha Banks (Rumble Winner) vs Charlotte Flair (c)

WWE Championship
Bobby Lashley (c) vs AJ Styles (Rumble Winner)

Shane McMahon vs Austin Theory

Smackdown Tag Titles Triple Threat:
Usos (c) vs NEW DAY! vs Rollins and KO

Randy Orton vs Matt Riddle

Brock Lesnar vs Edge

US Title
Damien Priest vs Demon Balor

Women's Tag Titles
Carmella and Queen Zelina vs Asuka and Io Shirai (Dusty Cup Winners)

IC Title:
Nakamura (c) vs Rick....BOOGS

Interbrand Tag Match:
Sheamus and Ridge Holland vs Rey and Dominik Mysterio

Sami Zayn vs Tommaso Ciampa

The Miz vs Omos


----------



## berbasloth9 (May 16, 2019)

my prediction tonight is the usos or reigns cause lesnar to lose. he forces himself into rumble he wins. priest will lose his us title. then priest and lashley fight at wrestlemania. or other way around lesnar costs reigns reigns forces his way in reigns and lesnar both on raw to help ratings. big e then fights rollins at wrestlemania


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

I was thinking that Reigns and Lesnar would both retain and that Lesnar would win the rumbleand choose to go after both titles


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Reigns vs Lesnar for the millionth time

Rousey vs Lynch

Lashley vs Rollins

Usos vs Riddle/Orton


----------



## James Cagney (Oct 5, 2016)

So predictable now. Lesnar to take his revenge at Mania which will be so unfair to Reigns getting fed to Lesnar yet again.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar
Bobby Lashley vs AJ Styles
Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey
Becky Lynch vs Bianca Belair
Sheamus vs Bad Bunny
Drew McIntyre vs Happy Corbin
Shane McMahon vs Austin Thery
The Usos vs Rollins and KO
Damien Priest vs Finn Balor


----------



## Sbatenney (Jul 3, 2018)

Brock vs Reigns(clear as day after the rumble to be honest, only one that I am 100% sure of)
Becky Lynch vs Ronda Rousey(I still think they will make this a trio of matches at Mania with Ronda getting her win back and than Becky likely beating her next year's mania)
Charlotte vs Lita(I think they kinda showed with some camera work like when they framed Lita and Charlotte with the Mania sign)
Bobby Lashley vs Drew McIntrye vs Seth Rollins(I think Drew is moving on from Happy after the beatdown at the rumble, I could see him moving back to RAW since Brock and Big E are heading to Smackdown)
AJ Styles vs Kevin Owens(Honestly just want to see this match happen at Mania)
Happy Corbin vs Nakamura vs Sami Zayn
Shane McMahon vs Austin Theory 
Bad Bunny and Damien Priest vs Sheamus and Ridge Holland
Randy Orton vs Riddle


----------

